# Gear Selector Problems With Clausing 5914



## songbird (Apr 22, 2016)

Good morning all. Yesterday afternoon while turning some cold rolled, I needed to change my feed rate. After picking the desired rate from the chart, I needed to turn the "A/B/C" sector knob. This became very difficult to do, felt like it would not go into gear. I keep the machine lubed regular, but this felt like a solid blockage. Is there a set procedure for engaging the gear other than stopping the spindle? I've tried hand rotating the spindle while trying to turn the knob, as well as setting all the gears in neutral including the forward/reverse lever. Is this just a simple adjustment. I have had this machine for about 5 years, and have never had this problem before, although I do not use this knob often. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Jim,

I have a 5418 with a similar gear box.  I engage the feed reverse lever when changing the A/B/C (Left/Center/Right lever on my lathe) and rotate the chuck by hand as I flip the lever (knob in your case) until the gears mesh.  You can peek under the QCGB and see what's binding.  Here's a look under the gear box.

Bruce


----------



## songbird (Apr 23, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I have a 5418 with a similar gear box.  I engage the feed reverse lever when changing the A/B/C (Left/Center/Right lever on my lathe) and rotate the chuck by hand as I flip the lever (knob in your case) until the gears mesh.  You can peek under the QCGB and see what's binding.  Here's a look under the gear box.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I went out to the garage/shop and tried it, it seamed to work! I was sure I had tried that the other day, but may have not given enough patience. May be problem solved! In the future, I may remove the gear box for cleaning, have you ever removed yours, and was it difficult? Thanks again for advice, Jim.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Jim,

I have not removed the gear box, but it isn't a difficult task.  Just tap out the brass shear pin the attaches the lead screw to the gear box.  Then open up the end cover of the lathe and remove the sliding gear.  Loosen the pinch bolt on the quadrant and you should be able to remove the gear box.  That's for my 5418 lathe, your 5900-series should be similar.

Bruce


----------



## songbird (Apr 24, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I have not removed the gear box, but it isn't a difficult task.  Just tap out the brass shear pin the attaches the lead screw to the gear box.  Then open up the end cover of the lathe and remove the sliding gear.  Loosen the pinch bolt on the quadrant and you should be able to remove the gear box.  That's for my 5418 lathe, your 5900-series should be similar.
> 
> Bruce


Thanks Bruce, if I have any other problems rotating the gear selector, I will remove and inspect it. Thanks again, Jim.


----------

